# craigslist problematic post..



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

so I was on craigslist buch hunting when I saw this post and thought this goat looked like he wasnt taken care of at all...am I crazy or do you agree? http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2583962995.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I would want to snatch him up just to save his life. Animals that look like that are seized by animal control where I live and given over for rescue!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Uuahhh! (huge inward gasp) I'd be making a phone call...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! He does look to be in dire need of worming and the right food


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

he looks scared to death too..


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They obviously don't know anything about goats. Tiko? I can understand newbie lingo confusion, but his health....No.
Poor thing. That ad needs to reported. There needs to be an 'Animal Abuse' button on any animal ads.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats kinda how I felt...I don't want to put other people down but I dont see how a well taken care of animal would look like that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like he needs some groceries.  Poor little dude.

Lets remember though that all we are seeing is a photo and what's posted in the ad. There could be more to the story...maybe they rescued him or something. So instead of jumping to conclusions just kindly email or call and see what's up if you are worried. :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, I just dont want them to be offended by any means


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Looks like he needs some groceries.  Poor little dude.
> 
> Lets remember though that all we are seeing is a photo and what's posted in the ad. There could be more to the story...maybe they rescued him or something. So instead of jumping to conclusions just kindly email or call and see what's up if you are worried. :thumb:
> Kylee


 I agree.... :thumb:

Poor Baby...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Absolutely awful.. poor poor baby


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor thing.  I feel so sorry for him. He looks awful and scared to death. :sigh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Poor guy. I hate seeing animals that scared and skinny


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That does not look good  I wish I was closer


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree we are not in a position to judge, but I wouldn't be comfortable with looking the other way either. Maybe it would be a great favour to the buck to place a call to someone who *IS* in a position to judge his circumstances.


----------

